# [Solved] Adsl problems

## Luc484

Hi all! I would need a hand. I just rebooted the system and found out that suddenly the adsl connection with pppoe doesn't work any more. When I give adst-start, the response is connected, but with ping it says  unknown host. Now, I'm writing you from links2 with the boot cd of gentoo. The adsl works correctly here with the same settings. For you, what could be wrong? Thanks.Last edited by Luc484 on Tue Apr 26, 2005 11:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## w0rm

maybe something wrong with your dns or maybe your eth0's default gateway is incorrect

----------

## Luc484

DNSs are ok. How can I change my default gateway?

Thanks.

----------

## w0rm

ifconfig eth0 add default gw <0.0.0.0>

replace <...> with gw ip

----------

## Luc484

I really still need a help. I've tries that command but it says host name lookup failed.

I found uot something interesting. When the connection is performed, it only upload is done. No byte downloaded. On the other hand, instead of downloading from the adsl connection, it downloads from the lan (eth1). In fact if I give a ping there is an to the lan. Only bytes downloaded from the adsl, not only one byte sent to the adsl.

The strange thing is that the adsl was working perfectly before this problem happened. Then, after a reboot, suddently, no more adsl connection  :Sad: . The only strange thing I did was a update with portage, which didn't succedeed it seems with the glibc package I remember. Any ideas of what could I do at least to restore the adsl connection?

Thanks for any help.

----------

## w0rm

have you tried reemerging rp-pppoe or ppp?  :Smile: 

also, don't forget to overwrite configs with etc-update, this might help

----------

## nizar

check 

/etc/resolv.conf

/etc/conf.d/net

post the output of

ifconfig

route -n

Do you have any iptables rules?

----------

## Luc484

I solved everything removing files net.eth0 and net.eth1. The fact now is that I would need them to start the network at the boot. Is it possible to reinstall them?

Thanks.

----------

## Gentree

I think net.eth* are just copies of another file , just check the installation guide since I dont want to post unreliable advice.

BTW what rp-pppoe are you using ? I am having probs since emerge the now one-and-only portage version.  :Rolling Eyes:  So dont update for no reason , you may have even more probs.

----------

## Luc484

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> I think net.eth* are just copies of another file , just check the installation guide since I dont want to post unreliable advice.
> 
> 

 

I've already read, and did:

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth0 net.eth1

```

Is this that you referred to? Files net.eth0 and net.eth1 are created but rc-update still answer that there is no file net.eth0, in fact these files are empty.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW what rp-pppoe are you using ? I am having probs since emerge the now one-and-only portage version.  So dont update for no reason , you may have even more probs.

 

What?  :Smile:  You mean the version of the rp-pppoe? How can I see it?

Thanks.

----------

## Gentree

emerge -p rp-pppoe

or 

etcat -v rp-pppoe

(I think etcat is in gentoolkit pkg)

Those files are NOT empty. They are scripts and a bit long to post here. You can probably copy one from you install CD. and copy it across.

That should help a lot  :Cool: 

----------

## Luc484

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> emerge -p rp-pppoe
> 
> or 
> 
> etcat -v rp-pppoe
> ...

 

Here's the output:

bash-2.05b# emerge -p rp-pppoe

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5-r9

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Those files are NOT empty. They are scripts and a bit long to post here. You can probably copy one from you install CD. and copy it across.
> 
> That should help a lot 

 

So, I have to look for these net.eth0 and net.eth1 in the cd?

Thanks.[/quote]

----------

## Gentree

Forget the version , I have found and reported a bug or r9 but it does not affect your problem.

save this file to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 then copy or link it to net.eth1

http://www.catking.net/temp/net.eth0

----------

## Luc484

Thank you very much. Everything's ok now.

----------

## Gentree

Be warned re-running adsl-setup on r9 will wipe out your password.

rp-pppoe-3.5-r10 is just out today and fixes this. 

emerge sync  then emerge rp-pppoe or dont run adsl-setup again.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Luc484

Eheh, if I could... I have some problems in compiling now  :Smile: . Maybe it was the same problem which destroyed my connection and my compiling ability  :Smile: . I posted another topic to find some help but no success for the moment.

Thanks for your informations, at least now I'm able to use the connection.

----------

